# Does anyone have a smooth or flat coat cockapoo?



## JessicaAleigha

I'd love to see pictures of yours or someone else's flat coat or smooth coat cockapoo. Do you have a shedding problem/what do you do about it?


----------



## flounder_1

Lolly was very smooth/flat coated as a puppy and looked more cocker than poo! but she has grown curls and waves beautifully and now people recognise her as a cockapoo! I'll find the pic I have of her changes. 

And she doesn't shed!!! :twothumbs:


----------



## flounder_1

At 5 weeks, 12 weeks and 7 months I think. (before her first groom! and in much need of it )









12 weeks









1 year although her coat gets shaggier than that when it's longer


----------



## Ali79

flounder_1 said:


> At 5 weeks, 12 weeks and 7 months I think. (before her first groom! and in much need of it )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 year although her coat gets shaggier than that when it's longer


Lolly is gorgeous - loved her as a pup and can't believe how much her coat has changed  She really is beautiful


----------



## M&M's mummy

Lolly is just adorable


----------



## Turi

Beautiful Lolly - look at those eyes!


----------



## Lins61

I sent Lolly's love to Joe yesterday and told him to come and join here  xx


----------



## annieb

She is adorable xxx


----------



## JoJo

Ahh Lolly .... beautiful poo .. lovely photos xxx

Some info on coat types on My Dogs Life, some straighter coats can develop to become more wavy but also some can shed too  ..


----------



## Dextersmum

Beautiful Lolly!


----------



## tinal38

Chip is a shedder, His hair is longer but his face is smooth.


----------



## Soo

Will need to get some photos of Peppa to show her coat but its pretty flat with a slight wave. She is 7 months old now and so far no shedding but time will tell! Her coat isnt growing very fast either as all Ive ever done is tip off some long rough hairs where Mitzy has had 2 good cuts in the same time.


----------



## Kerry24

Pareto was smooth as a pup, but much wavier now... with a curlier poodle bum 

About 9 weeks:









About 5 months:









Now (just under 10 months) - per haircut:









Post hair cut (sorry a bit fuzzy):









Kx


----------



## Ruth1965

*Harry*

Hiya

I have 2 cockapoos. Archie was classically curly right from the outset but Harry has had a smooth coat all along. Harry does not shed his coat but I have him clipped regularly as if I do not groom him regularly when he has a longer coat, he tends to mat a little around his ears.

He is still a gorgeous boy though, much more spaniel looking than Archie with a spaniel type figure.

Will try and upload a picture later.

Ruth1965


----------



## Jukee Doodles

JessicaAleigha said:


> I'd love to see pictures of yours or someone else's flat coat or smooth coat cockapoo. Do you have a shedding problem/what do you do about it?


Hi Jessica,

Our Yogi is one of the "Straight" coat examples - he is on our own site and I'm sure he is shown in the CCGB's pages too.

If you have an F1b - from an F1 Cockapoo bred back to a Cocker - then there is a greater chance of following the Cocker coat - including the shedding.
If you have an F2 - you could well have a puppy that favours the Cocker via the Granddad Effect - and as such you could end up with virtually a Cocker in coat, look and shedding !

If you went the F1 route but favoured the straighter coat - at your puppy's selection day - then the coat tends to be courser, more manageable and does not matt as much - however you are likely to have a dog that would "shed" to a small degree.

Don't trust any ad that states "Non-Moulting" as all dogs moult - Cockapoos are low to non-shedding - we tend to find that the curlier the coat (more Poodley) the more non-shedding it is - though this can mean a more mattable coat and a coat that needs much more regular maintenance and grooming - all purely from my own personal experience.

As for allergies - there is very very little in it - no matter what coat of "F1" you look at - we have personally conducted extensive tests - and with the added "non-greasy" coat and "low dander" coat of the Poodle - then even a low shedding "Straight" coated 'Poo is not likely to spark off any allergic reaction (again - in our own personal experience).

Hope this helps.

Stephen X


----------



## Cupcakejo

Hi Jessica, my Daisy is an 8month old F1B smooth coated cockapoo. She does shed and I brush her at least once a day to get rid of as much of the loose stuff as I can. 

I'll post some up-to-date photos soon. Love to hear how your getting on. Jox


----------



## Kerry24

Meant to add that Pareto doesn't really shed, but does matt f I don't keep on top of his grooming. And when I use my green Les Poochs brush it does remove lots of hair.

Kx


----------



## mst3k

JessicaAleigha said:


> I'd love to see pictures of yours or someone else's flat coat or smooth coat cockapoo. Do you have a shedding problem/what do you do about it?


Hello Jessica, I have uploaded a picture of my smooth haired cockapoo for you to view. He is a little less then a 1 year 4 months old. Yeah it was kinda of a shock to realize how much he shed when he was young. I now know he has a winter and summer coat. The shedding has lessened as he has grown older. I use a undercoat comb to help. The undercoat seems to be the biggest issue. But he needs regular grooming at a professional groomers once every two months. I hope this helps you, shedding or not, he is the best dog I have ever had.


----------



## AmandaJones

*Flat coat cockapoo*



JessicaAleigha said:


> I'd love to see pictures of yours or someone else's flat coat or smooth coat cockapoo. Do you have a shedding problem/what do you do about it?


Hi Jessica 

We have a flat coat cockapoo, she is now 6 months old.


----------



## GWRCockapoo

mst3k said:


> Hello Jessica, I have uploaded a picture of my smooth haired cockapoo for you to view. He is a little less then a 1 year 4 months old. Yeah it was kinda of a shock to realize how much he shed when he was young. I now know he has a winter and summer coat. The shedding has lessened as he has grown older. I use a undercoat comb to help. The undercoat seems to be the biggest issue. But he needs regular grooming at a professional groomers once every two months. I hope this helps you, shedding or not, he is the best dog I have ever had.


Mst3 do you have any photographs of your smooth haired cockapoo when he was a puppy? He looks like the adult version of my 9 week old cockapoo and I’d love to see if they looked similar as pups. Beautiful


----------

